# Looking for info on handling small square bales



## jeff1981 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm looking for suggestions on what sort of equipment to use for handling small square bales. We'll be making about 30 thousand per year, and would like to reduce manual handling as much as possible. Ability to load mechanically into 48' box trailer would be a plus. Also would like to be able to stack in barn, then remove as needed mechanically.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

keywords accumulator, grapple, stackwagon, bale bandit band it, ez trail basket may find partial solutions


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd look real hard at the bale baron. I'm hoping to demo one this summer.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

jeff1981 said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on what sort of equipment to use for handling small square bales. We'll be making about 30 thousand per year, and would like to reduce manual handling as much as possible. Ability to load mechanically into 48' box trailer would be a plus. Also would like to be able to stack in barn, then remove as needed mechanically.


Im in the same boat, I went with Balebaron Marcrest Manufacturing - Bale Baron Im looking forward to running it.


----------



## J & G Farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Been loading trailers with grapples , But you still have to stack by hand , try to get 37 to 40 bales to a coast but it would be nice to load a trailer hands off even if it ment loosing a few bales.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

J & G farms, check out the bale baron Marcrest Manufacturing - Bale Baron
if you don't want to lay your fingers on bale strings anymore.


----------



## aussiehayman (Apr 17, 2010)

we use and Acusin bale grouper, stack them in the on the truck with a front end loader and in the shed with either a loader of forklift on palets to keep them off the ground and then stack the on a truck again to send them out. We do about 50000 a year


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

2 wide balewagon and squeeze.


----------



## stan223 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys. I bought a new stack wagon can't wait to use it. Is a 3 wide machine.
I looked at the bale bandit and it cost $60,000 ish. I sell hay to hay brokers maybe not my best dollar but i never get burned i asked them about the bandit and barren and i am told they cause they hay to caramelize between bales. and an accumulator you need a man in the barn a man in the field a man in a truck and to work most efficiently you need 3 trailers a loader in the field and a loader in the barn. My stack wagon brand new was $128k i don't see how the others pay off any quicker than a stack wagon get a grapple build your stack outside the trailer and slide it in for hands free hay. If i am off my rocker please explain


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Stan, I don't think you are off your rocker. But the bottom line about caramelized hay. Is that the hay was baled too green. I have been around balewagons my whole life, and prior to Squeezes. I have no idea how many trucks I loaded with a balefork. I would come across brown hay on occasion. Just baled a day early. In my opinion for 2 twine bales a Barron or Bandit makes sense


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Stan,
I have heard the same thing about the bundle from the barron or the bandit, but in many cases the hay was just baled too wet, BUT the hay does have to be dryer in order or it to keep in that bundle. The bales are packed much tighter. You're going to like the new wagon. Starts real easy (not like the BW series), and after a few hours most everything becomes second nature. I like the LH brake pedal if the bales are close together. Many times I pick bales in 1st gear, road range. Bale hay too wet with a stack wagon, and you'll know it when the first bale comes up the chute!

Rodny


----------



## stan223 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rodney, im curious as to why you say you will know it as soon as first bale comes up the shoot? Please explain


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

If it's too wet it will stick, and not slide. Many times as the hay begins to get damp, the spring loaded part of the chute will stick to the bale, and then all at once it will come back down, and go BANG! I guess in that case it would be an extreme, but even hay that was baled a little too tough will show ragged stems on the cut side, and you'll see them right away. It might slide OK for you, but just depending, the stack may not stay standing.

Rodney

Rodney


----------



## stan223 (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks rodney


----------

